# neuer vorderreifen



## heup (7. September 2008)

hi da ich mir leider meinen vorderreifen beim double peg grind halb wegs geschrottet hab ( nur Mantel-versteht sich) such ich einen neuen leichten und hochwertigen bis 35 euro(
sollte für street und park geeingnet sein und griffig auch.

ich wäre dankbar, wenn ihr mir etwas empfehlen würdet,weil ich keine ahnung von reifen habe.
ich hätte mir vom gefühl her den hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=73175&page=225 vom prunni sein bike geholt .....weis aber nicht was für ein odyssey reifen des ist und ob der was bringt(was ich schon denke)

naja wäre über antworten dankbar...heup


----------



## Stirni (7. September 2008)

also beim vorderradreifen nur den mantel?hmmm :/
gibts da nich auch was von Verde ?

KHE mac sowieso,odyssey lyte usw....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heup (7. September 2008)

man war der mit verde jetzt lustig.....des ist abgehakt.


also zusammengefasst.....

1.scherz
2.KHE mac
3.Odyssey lite
4.usw . ?   was ist damit gemeint??


----------



## Stirni (7. September 2008)

naja die üblichen
FIT F.A.F , Flybikes Ruben bzw. campilera , tioga fs 100


----------



## RISE (7. September 2008)

Irgendein Reifen, dessen Seitenwand auch grindtauglich ist. KHE wäre -sofern du es noch nicht sehr sauber kannst - zwar eine leichte und teure Variante, die aber bald ein ähnliches Schicksal ereilen dürfte. Ich würds mit Fly probieren.


----------



## paule_p2 (7. September 2008)

der einzig wahre reifen: fly ruben


----------



## L_AIR (8. September 2008)

fly wollte laut der projektseite einen vorderreifen (2.125, 355g) ende august rausbringen


----------



## Trailst4R (8. September 2008)

der wird dann aber auch nich so  grindtauglich sein...


----------



## heup (11. September 2008)

.


----------



## heup (11. September 2008)

wird wohl der FIT FAF-K FOLDING TIRE  in 20x2.25 werden!!!


----------



## gmozi (11. September 2008)

Und der ist dann "grindtauglich" ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (11. September 2008)

Die Tatsache, dass keiner aus dem Fit Team diesen Reifen an seinem Rad hat (wobei die ja fast alle separate Sponsoren haben, die auch Reifen herstellen), spricht doch für dieses Produkt... Schade, dass es den nicht in matten Farben gibt.


----------



## .nOx (11. September 2008)

gegen den reifen gibt es nicht zu sagen, die seiten wände machen einen sehr stabilen eindruck


----------



## paule_p2 (11. September 2008)

der FAF ist nur ein abklatsch des Ruben und ist total nervig da er immer quietsch.


----------



## Trailst4R (11. September 2008)

für hinten find ich den faf schon nich so schlecht. zum vorderen kann ich (noch) nix sagen, allerdings is mein alltime favorite auch der fly ruben.


----------



## Benh00re (11. September 2008)

paule_p2 schrieb:


> der FAF ist nur ein abklatsch des Ruben und ist total nervig da er immer quietsch.



power digga ... machsu börner ? (also ehm ... wie quietschen?reifen?bei vollbremsung oder wad?)
ja fly ruben ist schon toll und animal jaja ... TIER


----------



## jorgeez (13. September 2008)

Go BMX!  		der FAF ist nur ein abklatsch des Ruben und ist total nervig da er immer quietsch. BMX!

				__________________
      (\__/)       (='.'=)This is Bunny. Copy and paste   bunny into your       (")_(")signature to help him   gain world domination.       BUNNY


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paule_p2 (13. September 2008)

Benh00re schrieb:


> power digga ... machsu börner ? (also ehm ... wie quietschen?reifen?bei vollbremsung oder wad?)
> ja fly ruben ist schon toll und animal jaja ... TIER



weisste, biste so in der luft unso, dann landeste und dann dreht sich der reifen ja noch, dann quietscht dat. oder beim slideturn un son mief.


----------



## heup (25. September 2008)

hat noch jemand ne idee , was für schläuche mal sinvoll wären , weil meine platzen immerwieder (schon der zweite[hinten] )und ich bin gaaaaanz brav , was luftdruck und co. angeht.....
hatte erst den original verbautenund dann irgennd sonn schwalbe teil


----------



## Stirni (25. September 2008)

zur not mofaschläuche...ansonsten halten die schwalbe dinger eigentlich gut!


----------



## heup (25. September 2008)

nein ich meine schläuche, die extra fürs BMXen entwickelt wurden....verstehst du was ich meine?


----------



## Stirni (25. September 2008)

ich möchte diesen teppich nicht kaufen,bitte!

vll. die KHE schläuche...

Gute Reise!


----------



## gmozi (25. September 2008)

IdR liegt es nicht an den Schläuchen sondern an der Fahrweise, wenn sich die Schläuche ständig verabschieden.


----------



## Stirni (25. September 2008)

oder vll. mal reifen oder das laufrad kontrollieren ob irgendwo was spitz is bzw. speichen rausgucken ?!


----------



## RISE (25. September 2008)

Genau, Felgenband kontrollieren, Reifen kontrollieren. Ansonsten kann ich die gelabelten Parano Garage Schläuchen immer sehr empfehlen.


----------



## Garrin (26. September 2008)

also ich fahre schon wochenlang den wethepeople grippin tire...
die drahtversion ich grinde viel fahre auch öfters ausversehen mal durch glaßscherben und hatte noch keinen platten ... kann ich nur empfehlen
gewicht ist glaube ich so 630g rumm ^^
geht noch^^


----------



## derFisch (28. September 2008)

RISE schrieb:


> Genau, Felgenband kontrollieren, Reifen kontrollieren. Ansonsten kann ich die gelabelten Parano Garage Schläuchen immer sehr empfehlen.



kann ich nicht. auch wenn ich Parano sonst sehr mag, waren die Schläuche Mist. Die waren bereits spröde als sie bei mir ankamen und sind an allen Ecken und Enden gerissen.
Reifentechnisch liebe ich derzeit den dicken Glh, sowohl von vorne, als auch von hinten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heup (13. Oktober 2008)

hi
ich muss noch mal dieses thema aufpushen..

die frage: Kann man anstatt eines 2.25 mantels , einen 20.10 mantel anbauen????
weil ich hätt  da die theorie, dass die felge auch extra dafür is....is aber quatsch oder???

heup


----------



## .nOx (13. Oktober 2008)

achsoo
zeig mal bitte eine 2.10er und eine 2.25er felge


----------



## antistyle (13. Oktober 2008)

er meint wohl das die felge eher für etwas dünnere reifen ist,ich sag mal auf die 0,15 zoll kommts nich an.

alex


----------



## heup (13. Oktober 2008)

das heißt, es würde gehen??
oder wie darf ich das verstehen??


----------



## .nOx (13. Oktober 2008)

natürlich.


----------



## heup (14. Oktober 2008)

gut danke


----------

